# Re: My enrolment... finally complete.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:02:53 EST*
Congrats, Sir.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:10:16 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Congratulations Nick!  I started my process in Oct2000 and am nearing the
end of the enlistment into Artillery also as an officer. I am doing my
Officer Review next week.  Can you give me some ideas, tips on what to
expect. Also what steps in the process could have been improved in your
view. My CO wants to suggest some improvements in the process.
Again, Congrats!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the Reg 
F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the process.
Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July 
2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so 
later on 18 January 2001.
Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays and 
such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The only 
bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit and 
being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything worked 
out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite well...  
I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for 
RESO next week some time.
>From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
Nick Butler
OCDT
HAST  PER
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
Congratulations Nick! I started my process in 
Oct2000 and am nearing the end of the enlistment into Artillery also as 
an officer. I am doing my Officer Review next week. Can you give 
me some ideas, tips on what to expect. Also what steps in the process 
could have been improved in your view. My CO wants to suggest some 
improvements in the process.
Again, Congrats!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com
]
Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
A little while back, someone asked that all of us 
youngin‘s joining the Reg 
F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has 
transpired through the process. 
Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry 
Officer RESO on 27 July 
2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a 
short 6 months or so 
later on 18 January 2001.
Part of the delay was attributable, however, to 
holiday related delays and 
such things, but I am quite happy to report that all 
is well. The only 
bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly 
talking to my unit and 
being told quotit‘s just around the cornerquot, 
but in the end, everything worked 
out just fine. The quothurry up and 
waitquot adage proved itself quite well... 
I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the 
pre-study course for 
RESO next week some time.
From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
Nick Butler
OCDT
HAST amp PER
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:22:14 -0600*
Nick:
     Well Done!  For my own benefit, could you please translate for this
Yank, what is RESO?  Also you may have mentioned, it but what unit are
you going to?  Tom Bisping
On Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:49:10 -0500 "Nick Butler"
 writes:
> A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining 
> the Reg 
> F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the 
> process.  
> Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 
> July 
> 2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months 
> or so 
> later on 18 January 2001.
> 
> Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related 
> delays and 
> such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The 
> only 
> bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my 
> unit and 
> being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything 
> worked 
> out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite 
> well...  
> I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study 
> course for 
> RESO next week some time.
> 
> From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
> 
> Nick Butler
> OCDT
> HAST  PER
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 13:32:00 -0500*
With pleasure.  RESO is Reserve Entry Scheme Officer, an entrance program 
for university students into the CF Primary Reserve.  It essentially takes 
the Officer Training Courses received by Reg F officers and splits it into 
two sections fitted to the University summer break over two years with an 
optional advanced course in the third year.
The unit I joined is the Hastings  Prince Edward Regiment HAST  PER, a 
PRes infantry regiment based in Belleville, Ontario.  I‘m in an outlying 
company in Peterborough, Ontario, about 130 km east of Toronto.  Members of 
the HAST  PER are often known as Hasty P‘s or Ploughjockeys due to the 
rural roots of the Regiment.  You can check out our website if you are 
interested at www.theregiment.com, and much of our history can be found in 
Farley Mowat‘s a prolific Canadian writer and former Hasty P book The 
Regiment.
Hope that suffices, if there‘s anything else, feel free to email me 
privately.
Paratus,
Nick Butler
>From: Thomas A Bisping 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:22:14 -0600
>
>Nick:
>      Well Done!  For my own benefit, could you please translate for this
>Yank, what is RESO?  Also you may have mentioned, it but what unit are
>you going to?  Tom Bisping
>
>On Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:49:10 -0500 "Nick Butler"
> writes:
> > A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining
> > the Reg
> > F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the
> > process.
> > Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27
> > July
> > 2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months
> > or so
> > later on 18 January 2001.
> >
> > Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related
> > delays and
> > such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The
> > only
> > bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my
> > unit and
> > being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything
> > worked
> > out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite
> > well...
> > I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study
> > course for
> > RESO next week some time.
> >
> > From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
> >
> > Nick Butler
> > OCDT
> > HAST  PER
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 13:40:01 -0500*
By Officer Review I presume you‘re referring to the Regimental Board, where 
they interview you to decide whether to take you on?
Be calm and relaxed is the best tip I can offer.  It‘s a rather intimidating 
procedure, the CO and his officers will come in their best dress uniforms 
and look quite intimidating.  Be ready to answer questions about your life, 
your family, your motivations for joining, and why you think you‘ll make a 
good officer.  Don‘t be surprised if they ask about your weaknesses too, and 
be honest about them.  If you say you have none, they may give you less 
consideration, particularly if there is some competition for positions.  
After a while they‘re usher you out and make you sweat a bit until they come 
to a decision.  As soon as they did, the atmosphere changed dramatically and 
I realized they were quite a friendly group, all the way up to the CO.
As for how to improve the process, I don‘t really know what to suggest, if 
they could find a way to speed it up, that would be excellent, however my 
understanding is that for Officers there is much more paperwork than for an 
enrolling NCM, which is the reason for the lag.
Best of luck,
Nick
>From: "Harwood, Steve" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:10:16 -0500
>
>Congratulations Nick!  I started my process in Oct2000 and am nearing the
>end of the enlistment into Artillery also as an officer. I am doing my
>Officer Review next week.  Can you give me some ideas, tips on what to
>expect. Also what steps in the process could have been improved in your
>view. My CO wants to suggest some improvements in the process.
>
>Again, Congrats!
>
>Steve
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
>
>
>A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the Reg
>F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the process.
>
>Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July
>2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so
>later on 18 January 2001.
>
>Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays and
>such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The only
>bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit and
>being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything worked
>out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite well...
>I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for
>RESO next week some time.
>
>From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
>
>Nick Butler
>OCDT
>HAST  PER
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
>privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
>applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
>recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
>to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
>distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
>contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
>in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>immediately by return e-mail.
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 14:08:40 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Thanks Nick! Did you have to prepare a written essay before your Officer
Review?  
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 1:40 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
By Officer Review I presume you‘re referring to the Regimental Board, where 
they interview you to decide whether to take you on?
Be calm and relaxed is the best tip I can offer.  It‘s a rather intimidating
procedure, the CO and his officers will come in their best dress uniforms 
and look quite intimidating.  Be ready to answer questions about your life, 
your family, your motivations for joining, and why you think you‘ll make a 
good officer.  Don‘t be surprised if they ask about your weaknesses too, and
be honest about them.  If you say you have none, they may give you less 
consideration, particularly if there is some competition for positions.  
After a while they‘re usher you out and make you sweat a bit until they come
to a decision.  As soon as they did, the atmosphere changed dramatically and
I realized they were quite a friendly group, all the way up to the CO.
As for how to improve the process, I don‘t really know what to suggest, if 
they could find a way to speed it up, that would be excellent, however my 
understanding is that for Officers there is much more paperwork than for an 
enrolling NCM, which is the reason for the lag.
Best of luck,
Nick
>From: "Harwood, Steve" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:10:16 -0500
>
>Congratulations Nick!  I started my process in Oct2000 and am nearing the
>end of the enlistment into Artillery also as an officer. I am doing my
>Officer Review next week.  Can you give me some ideas, tips on what to
>expect. Also what steps in the process could have been improved in your
>view. My CO wants to suggest some improvements in the process.
>
>Again, Congrats!
>
>Steve
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
>
>
>A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the Reg
>F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the process.
>
>Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July
>2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so
>later on 18 January 2001.
>
>Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays and
>such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The only
>bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit and
>being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything worked
>out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite well...
>I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for
>RESO next week some time.
>
>From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
>
>Nick Butler
>OCDT
>HAST  PER
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
>privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
>applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
>recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
>to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
>distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
>contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
>in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>immediately by return e-mail.
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
Thanks Nick! Did you have to prepare a written essay before your Officer Review? 
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 1:40 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
By Officer Review I presume you‘re referring to the Regimental Board, where 
they interview you to decide whether to take you on?
Be calm and relaxed is the best tip I can offer. It‘s a rather intimidating 
procedure, the CO and his officers will come in their best dress uniforms 
and look quite intimidating. Be ready to answer questions about your life, 
your family, your motivations for joining, and why you think you‘ll make a 
good officer. Don‘t be surprised if they ask about your weaknesses too, and 
be honest about them. If you say you have none, they may give you less 
consideration, particularly if there is some competition for positions. 
After a while they‘re usher you out and make you sweat a bit until they come 
to a decision. As soon as they did, the atmosphere changed dramatically and 
I realized they were quite a friendly group, all the way up to the CO.
As for how to improve the process, I don‘t really know what to suggest, if 
they could find a way to speed it up, that would be excellent, however my 
understanding is that for Officers there is much more paperwork than for an 
enrolling NCM, which is the reason for the lag.
Best of luck,
Nick
gtFrom: quotHarwood, Stevequot ltSHarwood@karmax.comgt
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: quot‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘quot ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gtSubject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
gtDate: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:10:16 -0500
gt
gtCongratulations Nick! I started my process in Oct2000 and am nearing the
gtend of the enlistment into Artillery also as an officer. I am doing my
gtOfficer Review next week. Can you give me some ideas, tips on what to
gtexpect. Also what steps in the process could have been improved in your
gtview. My CO wants to suggest some improvements in the process.
gt
gtAgain, Congrats!
gt
gtSteve
gt-----Original Message-----
gtFrom: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
gtSent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
gtTo: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtSubject: My enrolment... finally complete.
gt
gt
gtA little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the Reg
gtF or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the process.
gt
gtHaving applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July
gt2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so
gtlater on 18 January 2001.
gt
gtPart of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays and
gtsuch things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well. The only
gtbothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit and
gtbeing told quotit‘s just around the cornerquot, but in the end, everything worked
gtout just fine. The quothurry up and waitquot adage proved itself quite well...
gtI‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for
gtRESO next week some time.
gt
gtFrom a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
gt
gtNick Butler
gtOCDT
gtHAST amp PER
gt_________________________________________________________________________
gtGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
gt
gt
gtCONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
gtprivileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
gtapplicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
gtrecipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
gtto the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
gtdistribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
gtcontents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message
gtin error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
gtimmediately by return e-mail.
gt
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 14:38:06 -0500*
No, although I was expected to be very conversant in Regimental History, as 
the Hasty P‘s history is so well documented by Farley Mowat his accounts 
are remarkably accurate, and I have been since given orders to prepare an 
essay on the Regiment‘s history, etc, as part of my pre-study before I leave 
for Gagetown in May.
>From: "Harwood, Steve" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 14:08:40 -0500
>
>Thanks Nick! Did you have to prepare a written essay before your Officer
>Review?
>
>Steve
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 1:40 PM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
>
>
>By Officer Review I presume you‘re referring to the Regimental Board, where
>they interview you to decide whether to take you on?
>
>Be calm and relaxed is the best tip I can offer.  It‘s a rather 
>intimidating
>
>procedure, the CO and his officers will come in their best dress uniforms
>and look quite intimidating.  Be ready to answer questions about your life,
>your family, your motivations for joining, and why you think you‘ll make a
>good officer.  Don‘t be surprised if they ask about your weaknesses too, 
>and
>
>be honest about them.  If you say you have none, they may give you less
>consideration, particularly if there is some competition for positions.
>After a while they‘re usher you out and make you sweat a bit until they 
>come
>
>to a decision.  As soon as they did, the atmosphere changed dramatically 
>and
>
>I realized they were quite a friendly group, all the way up to the CO.
>
>As for how to improve the process, I don‘t really know what to suggest, if
>they could find a way to speed it up, that would be excellent, however my
>understanding is that for Officers there is much more paperwork than for an
>enrolling NCM, which is the reason for the lag.
>
>Best of luck,
>
>Nick
>
>
> >From: "Harwood, Steve" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: My enrolment... finally complete.
> >Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 11:10:16 -0500
> >
> >Congratulations Nick!  I started my process in Oct2000 and am nearing the
> >end of the enlistment into Artillery also as an officer. I am doing my
> >Officer Review next week.  Can you give me some ideas, tips on what to
> >expect. Also what steps in the process could have been improved in your
> >view. My CO wants to suggest some improvements in the process.
> >
> >Again, Congrats!
> >
> >Steve
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Nick Butler [mailto:absolut_nick@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 10:49 AM
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
> >
> >
> >A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the 
>Reg
> >F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the 
>process.
> >
> >Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July
> >2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so
> >later on 18 January 2001.
> >
> >Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays 
>and
> >such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The only
> >bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit 
>and
> >being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything 
>worked
> >out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite well...
> >I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for
> >RESO next week some time.
> >
> >From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
> >
> >Nick Butler
> >OCDT
> >HAST  PER
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> >CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
> >privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> >applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
> >recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
>message
> >to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
>dissemination,
> >distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
> >contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this 
>message
> >in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
> >immediately by return e-mail.
> >
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
>privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
>applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
>recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
>to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
>distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
>contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
>in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>immediately by return e-mail.
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 15:54:13 EST*
OCdt Butler, and others:
                I believe a while ago there was a short lived thread on the 
list about the CF proposing a type of financial assistance for university 
students willing to serve for a period of time after university‘s over for 
them.
            Anyone know where I can get info?
        Thanx,
                -matt b
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 14:56:18 -0600*
Nick:
     Thanks for the lesson.  Best Wishes!  Tom Bisping
On Thu, 25 Jan 2001 13:32:00 -0500 "Nick Butler"
 writes:
> With pleasure.  RESO is Reserve Entry Scheme Officer, an entrance 
> program 
> for university students into the CF Primary Reserve.  It essentially 
> takes 
> the Officer Training Courses received by Reg F officers and splits 
> it into 
> two sections fitted to the University summer break over two years 
> with an 
> optional advanced course in the third year.
> 
> The unit I joined is the Hastings  Prince Edward Regiment HAST  
> PER, a 
> PRes infantry regiment based in Belleville, Ontario.  I‘m in an 
> outlying 
> company in Peterborough, Ontario, about 130 km east of Toronto.  
> Members of 
> the HAST  PER are often known as Hasty P‘s or Ploughjockeys due to 
> the 
> rural roots of the Regiment.  You can check out our website if you 
> are 
> interested at www.theregiment.com, and much of our history can be 
> found in 
> Farley Mowat‘s a prolific Canadian writer and former Hasty P book 
> The 
> Regiment.
> 
> Hope that suffices, if there‘s anything else, feel free to email me 
> privately.
> 
> Paratus,
> 
> Nick Butler
> 
> >From: Thomas A Bisping 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
> >Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:22:14 -0600
> >
> >Nick:
> >      Well Done!  For my own benefit, could you please translate 
> for this
> >Yank, what is RESO?  Also you may have mentioned, it but what unit 
> are
> >you going to?  Tom Bisping
> >
> >On Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:49:10 -0500 "Nick Butler"
> > writes:
> > > A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s 
> joining
> > > the Reg
> > > F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through 
> the
> > > process.
> > > Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO 
> on 27
> > > July
> > > 2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 
> months
> > > or so
> > > later on 18 January 2001.
> > >
> > > Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related
> > > delays and
> > > such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  
> The
> > > only
> > > bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to 
> my
> > > unit and
> > > being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, 
> everything
> > > worked
> > > out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself 
> quite
> > > well...
> > > I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study
> > > course for
> > > RESO next week some time.
> > >
> > > From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
> > >
> > > Nick Butler
> > > OCDT
> > > HAST  PER
> > >
>
>________________________________________________________________________
_
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:01:48 EST*
I meant for potential officers.
                -matt b
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:15:34 -0500*
Matt,
The CF now provides a disbursement for serving reserveists in university, I 
believe it to be $2000 per year while active, with no further service 
requirement beyond that.  For Officers, it is offered upon completion of the 
first summer of RESO, for NCM‘s I don‘t know but I would guess after QL2/3 
perhaps?  A Recruiting Centre will be able to give the details, I was in 
fact unaware of it until my Regimental Board interview.  Give Recruiting a 
call at 1-800-856-8488 I think that‘s the number at least and they can 
tell you more about it.
Paratus,
Nick
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 15:54:13 EST
>
>OCdt Butler, and others:
>                 I believe a while ago there was a short lived thread on 
>the
>list about the CF proposing a type of financial assistance for university
>students willing to serve for a period of time after university‘s over for
>them.
>             Anyone know where I can get info?
>         Thanx,
>                 -matt b
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:15:55 -0500*
Matt,
The CF now provides a disbursement for serving reservists in university, I 
believe it to be $2000 per year while active, with no further service 
requirement beyond that.  For Officers, it is offered upon completion of the 
first summer of RESO, for NCM‘s I don‘t know but I would guess after QL2/3 
perhaps?  A Recruiting Centre will be able to give the details, I was in 
fact unaware of it until my Regimental Board interview.  Give Recruiting a 
call at 1-800-856-8488 I think that‘s the number at least and they can 
tell you more about it.
I imagine with the Reserve recruiting drive getting underway it will be more 
publicized soon.
Paratus,
Nick
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 15:54:13 EST
>
>OCdt Butler, and others:
>                 I believe a while ago there was a short lived thread on 
>the
>list about the CF proposing a type of financial assistance for university
>students willing to serve for a period of time after university‘s over for
>them.
>             Anyone know where I can get info?
>         Thanx,
>                 -matt b
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:21:57 EST*
Oh, I had no idea at all that NCM‘s had this available to them should they 
qualify.
I‘ll check it out.
    Thanks Nick,
                    -matt b
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:36:03 -0500*
Don‘t quote me on the NCM part, but I was led to believe it applied to all 
members.  I‘m just a rookie, I still know pretty much nothing.  When you 
find out, let us all know.
Nick
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 16:21:57 EST
>
>Oh, I had no idea at all that NCM‘s had this available to them should they
>qualify.
>I‘ll check it out.
>     Thanks Nick,
>                     -matt b
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 01:34:59 -0000*
Congratulations, Nick!
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Nick Butler" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: My enrolment... finally complete.
Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:49:10 -0500
A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining the Reg
F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the process.
Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27 July
2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months or so
later on 18 January 2001.
Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related delays and
such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The only
bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my unit and
being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything worked
out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite well...
I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study course for
RESO next week some time.
>From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
Nick Butler
OCDT
HAST  PER
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 22:15:34 *
Good Job Nick.
     Hope you like it. I just got my call for the regs. As for the beret, 
you have to cut a piece, which is big enough to accomodate the cornflake. 
There should be a Leather back around the place that you slit open. But the 
advice about not doing anything until your told is good. If you haven‘t been 
shown how, they can‘t jack you for it. Anyway, best of luck with BOTC and 
your Phase training.
Peter
>From: "Nick Butler" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 13:32:00 -0500
>
>With pleasure.  RESO is Reserve Entry Scheme Officer, an entrance program
>for university students into the CF Primary Reserve.  It essentially takes
>the Officer Training Courses received by Reg F officers and splits it into
>two sections fitted to the University summer break over two years with an
>optional advanced course in the third year.
>
>The unit I joined is the Hastings  Prince Edward Regiment HAST  PER, a
>PRes infantry regiment based in Belleville, Ontario.  I‘m in an outlying
>company in Peterborough, Ontario, about 130 km east of Toronto.  Members of
>the HAST  PER are often known as Hasty P‘s or Ploughjockeys due to the
>rural roots of the Regiment.  You can check out our website if you are
>interested at www.theregiment.com, and much of our history can be found in
>Farley Mowat‘s a prolific Canadian writer and former Hasty P book The
>Regiment.
>
>Hope that suffices, if there‘s anything else, feel free to email me
>privately.
>
>Paratus,
>
>Nick Butler
>
>>From: Thomas A Bisping 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: My enrolment... finally complete.
>>Date: Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:22:14 -0600
>>
>>Nick:
>>      Well Done!  For my own benefit, could you please translate for this
>>Yank, what is RESO?  Also you may have mentioned, it but what unit are
>>you going to?  Tom Bisping
>>
>>On Thu, 25 Jan 2001 10:49:10 -0500 "Nick Butler"
>> writes:
>> > A little while back, someone asked that all of us youngin‘s joining
>> > the Reg
>> > F or PRes keep the list abreast of what has transpired through the
>> > process.
>> > Having applied to enter the PRes as an Infantry Officer RESO on 27
>> > July
>> > 2000, I am pleased to let you know I was sworn in a short 6 months
>> > or so
>> > later on 18 January 2001.
>> >
>> > Part of the delay was attributable, however, to holiday related
>> > delays and
>> > such things, but I am quite happy to report that all is well.  The
>> > only
>> > bothersome aspect was the uncertainty of constantly talking to my
>> > unit and
>> > being told "it‘s just around the corner", but in the end, everything
>> > worked
>> > out just fine.  The "hurry up and wait" adage proved itself quite
>> > well...
>> > I‘m off to RHQ tomorrow to draw my kit and start the pre-study
>> > course for
>> > RESO next week some time.
>> >
>> > From a proud new Ploughjockey, Paratus,
>> >
>> > Nick Butler
>> > OCDT
>> > HAST  PER
>> >
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>> >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

